# JKD / Kali / Knife instructionals videos



## Boa_101 (Feb 20, 2003)

Looking for good instructional videos, anyone have any for sale
or trade? I have goo original videocassettes also that I don't use anymore.Email me.
Thanks


----------



## IMAA (Feb 21, 2003)

Looking for good instructional videos, anyone have any for sale
or trade? I have goo original videocassettes also that I don't use anymore.Email me.
Thanks >>

 Well I dont swap video's via mail, or internet but I know of some good ones to look for Sifu Dion Riccardo has some great videos and are rather reasonable in price www.vitaljkd.com  also check out Guru Inosanto's and Burton Richardson and Vunaks websites if your just interested in getting more videos to train with.. some of these I found at my Local Library....if they dont have them, they can get em Im sure....

thanks


----------

